# Gold Mystery Snail



## Chooka (Nov 30, 2009)

*Dead Apple Snail???? Help*

ey guys,,,

This is my first time on here. I have a freshwater fishtank with 2 goldfish and a shubunkin.. all have been doing well for a year. I recently heard that getting a Gold Mystery Snail would help my tank stay clean..

I bought one today. It is a bit dosile as it had a fall from a table today in a bag of water. I decided to place the bag in a bowl of warm water. It did come out but I did notice that it had a crack down it's shell.. It's been about 2 hours since it came out and now it is partly out of it's shell... I'm concerned that it is dead. Can anyone help? The snail is not in the tank as that is back home and I am not currently back at the parents.

Many thanks

Chooka


----------



## Chooka (Nov 30, 2009)

I think everything is ok now.... It's decided to fully close itself.. This is a good thing isn't it?


----------

